# Oriental Trading $20 off $69 plus free shipping



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks so much for this coupon code! I used it and got 70$ worth for $50 and no tax or shipping! Plus a lot of the stuff was on clearance and I was going to give full candy bars but I fund something cooler on that site 50 for $6.99 so it saved me at least 20 bucks there. Great deal, Thanks again!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I did the same thing I got some stuff I had wanted for awhile. I got my order in 3 days...Love those coupon codes!!!


----------

